# X friert ein, sobald firefox oder open office gestartet wird

## Yonathan

hallo.

seit diesem update:

```
1205859153:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 25) dev-libs/nspr-4.6.8 to /

1205859479:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 25) app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5 to /

1205859602:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 25) dev-db/sqlite-3.5.6 to /

1205859870:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 25) dev-libs/nss-3.11.9 to /

1205859949:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 25) media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20 to /

1205859964:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 25) app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 to /

1205860005:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 25) sys-apps/man-pages-2.78 to /

1205860071:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 25) sys-libs/com_err-1.40.6 to /

1205860124:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 25) sys-libs/ss-1.40.6 to /

1205860179:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 25) dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10 to /

1205860313:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 25) sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.6 to /

1205860347:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 25) dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.14-r1 to /

1205860565:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 25) gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12 to /

1205860779:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 25) gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.4 to /

1205860832:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 25) x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 to /

1205860866:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 25) x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 to /

1205860935:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 25) dev-python/pygobject-2.14.1 to /

1205860967:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 25) x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 to /

1205860980:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 25) x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1 to /

1205861073:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 25) sys-fs/udev-119 to /

1205861222:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 25) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3 to /

1205862238:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 25) x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8 to /

1205862383:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 25) x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0 to /

1205863507:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 25) www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 to /

```

friert mir die grafische oberfläche ein, sobald ich openoffice oder den firefox öffne, bw beim firefox auch nicht immer, sondern nur, wenn z.b. der autovervollständiger aktiv wird, bzw bei einigen seiten, auf denen keine ahnung was passiert

ich muss immer den ganzen rechner resetten, da auf nichts mehr reagiert wird.

in den log-files vom X.org ist leider nix zu finden.

hat einer von euch eine idee?

lg yona

----------

## manaru

Start mal die Programme in einer shell am mit/ohne verbose. 

gruß

sid

----------

## Yonathan

hmm... beim öffnen des openoffice in der shell bekomm ich die nachricht, dass

javaldx failed

und dann wird z.b. oowriter geöffnet und alles bleibt stehen

wie schalte ich den verbosemodus an?

wenn ich in der konsole:

 firefox

eingebe, bekomme ich als ausgabe:

No running windows found 

und nach ca 1 min bekomme ich tatsächlich auch nen fenster geöffnet

habe dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04 auf dem system laufen. mehr kann ich nur mühsam liefern, da i-net auf dem rechner noch nicht richtig funzt und ich hier über den lap tippe

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0

 

Hier würde ich das Problem am ehesten vermuten. Hast du probeweise mal ein downgrade auf die zuvor installierte Version probiert?

----------

## Yonathan

nein, hab ich nicht, kann es aber auch grade nicht downgraden, da ich derzeit über kein i-net auf dem rechner verfüge, wie hier beschrieben

werd mal schauen, dass ich die daten irgendwie anders organisier und auf den rechner bringe

[edit]hat sich nix geändert... nach einer weile friert das X wieder ein, die fehlermeldungen sind beim öffnen die gleichen.

wie schalte ich nen verbose modus ein?[/edit]

----------

## Max Steel

Viele Ebuilds haben das USEFlag debug, das macht dieser von dir erwähnte verbosemode.

----------

## Yonathan

dann werd ich den wohl mal einbauen müssen... hab das immer pauschal weggelassen. wird mir eine lehre sein.

werd es in den fx mal reinkompilieren und beim oo über nacht *G* meld mich hier, wenn es fertig ist und ic ne aussage habe was den progs weh tut

----------

## Yonathan

hier ist der output, den mir der fx direkt in die konsole schreibt

```
firefox

No running windows found

Type Manifest File: /home/mirco/.mozilla/firefox/4dbzrp0u.default/xpti.dat

*** Registering Apprunner components (all right -- a generic module!)

nsNativeComponentLoader: autoregistering begins.

nsNativeComponentLoader: autoregistering succeeded

nsNativeComponentLoader: registering deferred (0)

pldhash: for the table at address 0x80dc6c0, the given entrySize of 44 probably favors chaining over double hashing.

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsChromeRegistry.cpp, line 1271

GFX: dpi=96 t2p=0,0666667 p2t=15 depth=24

++WEBSHELL == 1

++DOMWINDOW == 1

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

++DOMWINDOW == 2

++WEBSHELL == 2

++DOMWINDOW == 3

++DOMWINDOW == 4

Note: styleverifytree is disabled

Note: frameverifytree is disabled

Note: verifyreflow is disabled

++WEBSHELL == 3

++DOMWINDOW == 5

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(mRequest) failed, file nsFileChannel.cpp, line 173

++DOMWINDOW == 6

++DOMWINDOW == 7

++WEBSHELL == 4

++DOMWINDOW == 8

++DOMWINDOW == 9

++WEBSHELL == 5

++DOMWINDOW == 10

++DOMWINDOW == 11

++WEBSHELL == 6

++DOMWINDOW == 12

++DOMWINDOW == 13

++WEBSHELL == 7

++DOMWINDOW == 14

++DOMWINDOW == 15

--DOMWINDOW == 14

++DOMWINDOW == 15

++DOMWINDOW == 16

++DOMWINDOW == 17

++DOMWINDOW == 18

WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

ColorfulTabs Log: clrtabsInit

ColorfulTabs Log: setCtPref

colorfultabs log: clrprefs- 95 30 78 68

attributes: ColorfulTabs

ColorfulTabs Log: chkRestore

ColorfulTabs Log:

ColorfulTabs Log: scheme value: random

ColorfulTabs Log:

ColorfulTabs Log: scheme value: random

ColorfulTabs Log:

ColorfulTabs Log: scheme value: random--DOMWINDOW == 17

--DOMWINDOW == 16

--DOMWINDOW == 15

--DOMWINDOW == 14

ColorfulTabs Log:

ColorfulTabs Log: scheme value: random

ColorfulTabs Log:

ColorfulTabs Log: scheme value: random

ColorfulTabs Log: setColor      hsl(87,50%,70%)

ColorfulTabs Log: initTabcontext true

                appendingWARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

*** e = [Exception... "ServiceManager::GetService returned failure code:"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/utilityOverlay.js :: getShellService :: line 294"  data: no]

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

++DOMWINDOW == 15

--DOMWINDOW == 14

WARNING: requested removal of nonexistent window

, file nsWindowWatcher.cpp, line 1150

--WEBSHELL == 6

--WEBSHELL == 5

--WEBSHELL == 4

--WEBSHELL == 3

--WEBSHELL == 2

--WEBSHELL == 1

--DOMWINDOW == 13

--DOMWINDOW == 12

--DOMWINDOW == 11

--DOMWINDOW == 10

--DOMWINDOW == 9

--DOMWINDOW == 8

--DOMWINDOW == 7

--DOMWINDOW == 6

--WEBSHELL == 0

###!!! ASSERTION: preserved wrapper table not empty at shutdown: 'sPreservedWrapperTable.ops == 0', file nsDOMClassInfo.cpp, line 3583

Break: at file nsDOMClassInfo.cpp, line 3583

WARNING: nsExceptionService ignoring thread destruction after shutdown, file nsExceptionService.cpp, line 191

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsGlobalHistory.cpp, line 2611

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(OpenDB())) failed, file nsGlobalHistory.cpp, line 1260

WARNING: No event queue listener?, file nsEventQueue.cpp, line 79

GC Cache:

        hits: 1492  666   94  322   32   51   44   35   74   13

        hits: 2823, misses: 1227, hit percent: 69,703704%

WARNING: Component Manager being held past XPCOM shutdown., file nsXPComInit.cpp, line 885

WARNING: Main thread being held past XPCOM shutdown., file nsThread.cpp, line 486

nsStringStats

 => mAllocCount:          23788

 => mReallocCount:         4717

 => mFreeCount:           18875  --  LEAKED 4913 !!!

 => mShareCount:          22457

 => mAdoptCount:           2372

 => mAdoptFreeCount:       2285  --  LEAKED 87 !!!
```

und das steht in der konsole, wenn ich obiges in eine datei umleite:

```
firefox > firefox_1.txt

No running windows found

*** Registering Apprunner components (all right -- a generic module!)

nsNativeComponentLoader: autoregistering begins.

nsNativeComponentLoader: autoregistering succeeded

nsNativeComponentLoader: registering deferred (0)

pldhash: for the table at address 0x80dc6c0, the given entrySize of 44 probably favors chaining over double hashing.

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsChromeRegistry.cpp, line 1271

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(mRequest) failed, file nsFileChannel.cpp, line 173

WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

WARNING: Positioned frame that does not handle positioned kids; looking further up the parent chain, file nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp, line 8115

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsStringBundle.cpp, line 273

WARNING: requested removal of nonexistent window

, file nsWindowWatcher.cpp, line 1150

###!!! ASSERTION: preserved wrapper table not empty at shutdown: 'sPreservedWrapperTable.ops == 0', file nsDOMClassInfo.cpp, line 3583

Break: at file nsDOMClassInfo.cpp, line 3583

WARNING: nsExceptionService ignoring thread destruction after shutdown, file nsExceptionService.cpp, line 191

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(rv)) failed, file nsGlobalHistory.cpp, line 2611

WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(NS_SUCCEEDED(OpenDB())) failed, file nsGlobalHistory.cpp, line 1260

WARNING: No event queue listener?, file nsEventQueue.cpp, line 79

GC Cache:

        hits: 1328  624   87  311   27   55   48   34   85    9

        hits: 2608, misses: 1169, hit percent: 69,049510%

WARNING: Component Manager being held past XPCOM shutdown., file nsXPComInit.cpp, line 885

WARNING: Main thread being held past XPCOM shutdown., file nsThread.cpp, line 486

```

----------

